# A new addition to our family!



## terry72 (Jul 5, 2004)

The Lord just resently blessed us with a new baby girl! 

She was 7lbs 3ozs, 20 inches long.

Her name is: Trinity Grace West

Blessings,
Terry 

P.S. She is 3 weeks old today.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 5, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## king of fools (Jul 5, 2004)

congrats! The Lord has blessed you greatly.  Hope the baby and mother are doing well. :bs2:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 6, 2004)

Congratulations

blade


----------



## blhowes (Jul 6, 2004)

Terry,
Congratulations. That's exciting news. Praise the Lord.
Bob


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm so glad for you &amp; your wife, Terry.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 6, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## a (Jul 6, 2004)

[quote:0910e6e5e6][i:0910e6e5e6]Originally posted by terry72[/i:0910e6e5e6]
Her name is: Trinity Grace West
[/quote:0910e6e5e6]


congrats!!
my neice is Trinity Grace as well


----------



## dado6 (Jul 6, 2004)

The Lord is Gracous and Good!

Few things in this life (more like nothing in this life) equal the joy of having a baby!

God's blessing on mom, dad and the little 'un.

Rob


----------



## Dan.... (Jul 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!



May God continue to bless your home.


----------

